# Difference in Riptide Maxxum and Edge



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I am buying a MK Riptide 70lb bow mount tiller control for my new Vantage and the Maxxum (SM) is $699.99 and the Edge (SE) is $829.99. The only specs that seem different is the Maxxum is 5/3 and Edge is Variable speed and has the button to tell me how much battery is left. But to me the Edge looks more flimsy.

Does anyone have experience with either or both? Should I just spend the extra coin on the Fortrex? Please help.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok I get that a microskiff doesn't need a trolling motor and the purest don't put them on their boats but come on someone has to know something!


----------



## Zachb34 (Nov 9, 2016)

Variable speed is the only difference. It's a great feature that's more battery efficient and really helps when trying to keep your boat moving slow enough to work so artificials. The only con to that model, is a 5 speed switch costs $25 to replace and the variable speed is a board that's really expensive. They should both use the same parts otherwise.


----------

